# Cannot save pictures



## rhindog15 (Dec 21, 2017)

Operating System: windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom CC

Each time I try to save certain photos, I get the error message that it "can't be exported at the size you requested" even though others will save to the same place.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 21, 2017)

Read the message. It says the images can't be exported *at the requested size*, because the original is not available. You are probably working with smart previews.


----------



## rhindog15 (Dec 22, 2017)

Help me then please. I upload the photos to Lightroom, edit them, then save to a flash drive. I am not changing anything in the save process, including requesting a specific size. I have edited hundreds of pictures and have not seen this.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 22, 2017)

The problem is not how or where you try to save the image. The error says that the original could not be accessed. I don't know why that is. Maybe there is a sync error. Do you still have the original raw file somewhere else?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2017)

rhindog15 said:


> Help me then please. I upload the photos to Lightroom, edit them, then save to a flash drive. I am not changing anything in the save process, including requesting a specific size. I have edited hundreds of pictures and have not seen this.



You need to help us to help you by giving us some more information. The implications of that message is that the file in question does not exist in the cloud system in a big enough size to allow it to be saved/exported at the size you have requested. Normally I would say that's likely because the file only exists in the cloud in smart preview size and you've requested "Full Size" in the "Save to" dialog box. So we need to confirm that supposition, and if that's not the case we can start looking elsewhere.

So, select one of the images that are giving you the problem, and select the "Info" panel (the bottom icon on the right-hand toolbar). When the info panel is displayed, at the bottom should be a "Sync Status" section which will tell you what type of file exists locally and in the cloud. What does it say?


----------



## rhindog15 (Dec 23, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> You need to help us to help you by giving us some more information. The implications of that message is that the file in question does not exist in the cloud system in a big enough size to allow it to be saved/exported at the size you have requested. Normally I would say that's likely because the file only exists in the cloud in smart preview size and you've requested "Full Size" in the "Save to" dialog box. So we need to confirm that supposition, and if that's not the case we can start looking elsewhere.
> 
> So, select one of the images that are giving you the problem, and select the "Info" panel (the bottom icon on the right-hand toolbar). When the info panel is displayed, at the bottom should be a "Sync Status" section which will tell you what type of file exists locally and in the cloud. What does it say?



I attached a screenshot of what my edit room looks like. It shows it is still syncing, and if that is the case, it has been syncing since Sunday the 17th, which is when these photos were taken. I have been trying to save as full size because I don't want to lose any quality with the photo. I have connected the original files to the computer, but that hasn't made a difference.


----------



## rhindog15 (Dec 23, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The problem is not how or where you try to save the image. The error says that the original could not be accessed. I don't know why that is. Maybe there is a sync error. Do you still have the original raw file somewhere else?



I have the original file connected to the computer, though it hasn't made a difference, They still won't save displaying the same error message.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 23, 2017)

rhindog15 said:


> I have the original file connected to the computer


I'm sorry, but what does that mean? Do you have a local backup or not?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 23, 2017)

rhindog15 said:


> I have the original file connected to the computer, though it hasn't made a difference, They still won't save displaying the same error message.


The problem is that LRCC doesn't know about any locally available originals, apart from those that may be stored in the specified LRCC location if the preferences are setup that way. Looking at that screenshot, it's likely that you have not elected to have LRCC store a copy of the originals locally, i.e. you only have a smart preview that LRCC is able to access locally. The good news is that the original IS uploaded to the cloud, and therefore should be available to use when you use the "Save To" option. However, it appears that LRCC can't download that original for exporting because it seems that sync is stuck. How long has it been "syncing"? If you click on the cloud icon at the top right you should see a sync status report, can you tell us what it says?

Do you use LR Classic at all?


----------



## rhindog15 (Dec 23, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm sorry, but what does that mean? Do you have a local backup or not?


The backup is the flash drive the photos are on that is connected to the computer. I'm sorry, I am not sure what else the backup would be. 
Maybe I need to wait until all my photos are synced before I continue, though it's been going since Sunday.


----------



## rhindog15 (Dec 23, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> The problem is that LRCC doesn't know about any locally available originals, apart from those that may be stored in the specified LRCC location if the preferences are setup that way. Looking at that screenshot, it's likely that you have not elected to have LRCC store a copy of the originals locally, i.e. you only have a smart preview that LRCC is able to access locally. The good news is that the original IS uploaded to the cloud, and therefore should be available to use when you use the "Save To" option. However, it appears that LRCC can't download that original for exporting because it seems that sync is stuck. How long has it been "syncing"? If you click on the cloud icon at the top right you should see a sync status report, can you tell us what it says?
> 
> Do you use LR Classic at all?


Is this not LR Classic?  I thought it was since it has 1tb of storage.  Maybe I need to wait until the photos are done syncing, but they have been syncing since Sunday. I can't imagine that's normal.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 23, 2017)

rhindog15 said:


> Is this not LR Classic?  I thought it was since it has 1tb of storage.


No, this screenshot is Lightroom CC, not Lightroom Classic CC.


----------



## rhindog15 (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh ok, this is what I have. Any suggestions on what may be causing this?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 23, 2017)

It seems you have a synching problem with the image(s) in question. That is why I kept asking if you have the original somewhere on a local disk. Because you do, you could go online and delete the image(s) and then import them again. That may be the quickest solution, even in it means you have to redo the edits.


----------

